# Roland GX-24 vs. Vinyl Express Qe-60+



## QualityIDsJim (Jun 4, 2007)

I am looking at these two vinyl cutters and wonder what people think about the two. It looks to me like the Vinyl Express has slightly better specs.

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Jim Koepsell
Quality Custom IDs
Littleton, CO 80127


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

The specs seem fairly comprable - though the Qe-60 appears to be lacking an optical eye, if that is important to you then you'll need to go with something like the GX-24, Graphtec CE3000Mk2, etc.

If buying from Imprintables, you will have the bonus of getting a 4-year warranty on the GX-24, whereas you'll only get a 1-2 year with most other cutters from other locations. Of course, the GX-24 is also more expensive than most comprables too.

On a final note, 'Vinyl Express' isn't, as far as I know anyway, a big name brand in the vinyl cutter industry. Most people recommend Roland, Graphtec, or Summa for the best quality, long-lasting cutters.


----------



## Darklight (May 22, 2007)

I have a gx-24, and even though Im still relatively new to it, it is easy to use, and problem-free. Best money Ive spent in a while. Just sharing my limited experience! Good Luck!


----------



## QualityIDsJim (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks. I ordered a GX-24.

Jim


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Darklight said:


> I have a gx-24, and even though Im still relatively new to it, it is easy to use, and problem-free. Best money Ive spent in a while. Just sharing my limited experience! Good Luck!


I agree completely....

I've never used a vinyl cutter ever unitl my most recent purchase and was able to load and cut my first vinyl within 30 minutes of setting up the cutter. 

It is very simple and easy to operate.....so far!

And if you buy it from Imprintables...and have a problem...Josh is always there to help!!


----------



## stickercharged (Jun 14, 2007)

just a note: the vinyl express qe-60+ is made by graphtec. i believe it is the same as the CE5000. i have one and love it. zero problems and a good price.


----------

